# 1913 Motorised Dursley Pedersen



## Wing Your Heel (Sep 3, 2013)

More showing off I'm afraid Bri...

1913 Dursley Pedersen with 1913 1st Pattern Wall Autowheel


Off to Beaulieu Autojumble with it at the weekend with a for sale sign on it














http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/engines/1902-1910/1913-dursley-pedsersen-with-wall-autowheel/


----------



## bricycle (Sep 3, 2013)

...field of dreams.......


----------



## bricycle (Sep 3, 2013)

Colin, you've touched more nice stuff than Hugh Heffner......


----------



## bike (Sep 3, 2013)

*Best yet*

of a sidesaddlemotorwheel!


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 6, 2013)

man that is so incredibly hideous its interesting as hell..........if i hadnt googled it i would have sworn that was a homemade stoner creation.....is this the collapsable version? so strange it looks very early but i think its teens?

    i wonder if back then this was looked at as outdated design compared to the other stuff on the market at the time............sure looks like that today.......very interesting,thanks for sharing


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Quite the seat.........


----------

